# Bianchi serial numbers



## pagosacx

So I'm looking at my bottom bracket and cant find any numbers stamped. I take off the cable guides and clean it up and find a 7 stamped on it. Am i missing something? It is a steel reparto corse frame early '90's. I just wanted to submit the serial number to Bianchi and see what they say about it. Any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## SilverStar

Depending on where the frame was made, the serial number could be stamped elsewhere...mine is stamped on the top front of the headtube lug. I've seen serial stampings on the base of the seat tube as well.

Oh, and good luck submitting the number to Bianchi -- not to rain on your hopes, but I've never heard of anyone having success with that.


----------



## pferreira

I have registered both my Bianchis' on their Italian site with no problems. On my last bike they even sent me a free cap!

Peter


----------



## SilverStar

pferreira said:


> I have registered both my Bianchis' on their Italian site with no problems. On my last bike they even sent me a free cap!
> 
> Peter


Yes, but did they tell you anything about when your bikes were built? This is the question the OP was addressing, and thus my comment about the futility of asking Bianchi for such assistance. I've never heard of anyone being successful at that.


----------



## misterinbetween

pferreira said:


> I have registered both my Bianchis' on their Italian site with no problems. On my last bike they even sent me a free cap!
> 
> Peter


where did you find your serial numbers.????????


----------

